# Kaufberatung neuer Monitor ASUS VG278H oder BenQ XL2420T



## StefanStg (29. November 2011)

Hallo ich möchte mir zu Weihnachten einen neuen Bildschirm können und meinen Alten Samsung in Rente schicken

Zurzeit sind bei mir zwei Bildschirme in der engeren Auswahl einmal:
VG278H?
und
XL2420T?

wie ihr schon seht möchte ich gerne einen 120 Herz Monitor mit LED Hintergrunbeleuchtung. Vom BenQ habe ich ihr im Forum schon einiges gelesen manchmal gutes und schlechtes. Leider wurde der Asus hier im Forum noch kaum erwähnt obwohl er mich sehr intressiert weil er 27 Zoll ist und gleich Nvidia 3D Vision intregiert hat. Kennt jemand den Asus oder besser hat sogar einen Daheim.
Vom Geld her möchte ich bei 600€ bleiben wie beim Asus. Wenn ich mir den BenQ kaufen täte müsste ich mir auch noch 3D Vision kaufen was 130€ kostet und somit komm ich auch auf 509€, da kommt es auch die 90€ auch nicht mehr an für den Asus. Meine Frage dazu mekt man die 27 Zoll im Vergleich zu 24 vom BenQ und wird dadurch meine Graka mehr beansprucht weil er ja größer ist. 
Danke für die antworden 
Mfg
StefanStg


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

Wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst, würde ich die ersten Tests abwarten. 

Persönliche Meinung:

600€ für einen Monitor ist viel Geld! Dafür erwarte ich mir dann schon die eierlegende Wollmilchsau im 27" Bereich. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach der ASUS nicht. 
Ich persönlich würde zum BenQ greifen.




> Meine Frage dazu mekt man die 27 Zoll im Vergleich zu 24 vom BenQ und wird dadurch meine Graka mehr beansprucht weil er ja größer ist.


Ist beides nur Full-HD. Da ist kein Unterschied zu spüren. Ich hab einen 46" LED-TV auf den ich manchmal spiele. Läuft iwie genau so flüssig wie auf dem 24" TFT.


----------



## StefanStg (29. November 2011)

Ok danke für deine Antwort. Habe gerade gelesen das pcgh die beiden in der nächsten Ausgabe testen will. Mal schauen wer da besser abschneidet den nimm ich dann wahrscheinlich. Was mich halt an den Asus reizt das er 27 zoll hat.


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

> Was mich halt an den Asus reizt das er 27 zoll hat.


Ist schon was feines. Aber 27" + 120Hz + "nur" Full HD rechtfertigen den Preis für mich iwie nicht.


----------



## StefanStg (29. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ist schon was feines. Aber 27" + 120Hz + "nur" Full HD rechtfertigen den Preis für mich iwie nicht.


Bei so einer Größe gibt es ja noch eine andere Auflösung aber wenn ich einen anderen 27 " mit 120 hz dann werde ich meine graka ganz schön in die knie zwingen erstrecht wenn ich dann 3d spielen will da wird meine graka ja bei fullhd schon mächtig gefordert


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Bei so einer Größe gibt es ja noch eine andere Auflösung aber wenn ich einen anderen 27 " mit 120 hz dann werde ich meine graka ganz schön in die knie zwingen erstrecht wenn ich dann 3d spielen will da wird meine graka ja bei fullhd schon mächtig gefordert


 
Das ist das größte Problem an 3D. Die Frames werden je nach Spiel fast halbiert.  SLI würde hier etwas Abhilfe schaffen. Ist halt dann wieder eine Kostenfrage. 2x GTX580 rocken sicher die Hütte. Leider steigt auch der Stromverbrauch und die Wärmeentwicklung. Von den Anschaffungskosten mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (29. November 2011)

Hi, 

also ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor, hab momentan den Acer GD245HQ 23,6" 120Hz (1920x1080) mit der 3D Vision 3D Brille und hab mich persönlich schon für den neuen 27" von Asus entschieden, da dieser 400cd/qm an Helligkeit besitzt und direkt die neue nVidia 3D Vision 2 3D Brille mit beinhaltet und der IR Sender für die 3D Vision 2 Brille direkt oben im Monitor integriert ist, was diesen Monitor schon einzigartig macht...leider ist er momentan nicht verfügbar, soll wohl ab Mitte Dezember oder auch schon ein paar Tage zuvor wieder verfügbar sein..muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden, ob sich der Preis von etwa 600Euro lohnt (hab den 27" Asus VG278H auch schon für 559Euro und noch weniger gesehen. Ich für meinen Teil freue mich aufjedenfall auf den neuen Asus Monitor 

Gruss 

MaB-(GER)-

P.S. Also die FPS werden in 3D aufjdenfall halbiert, da das ganze ja doppelt berechnet wird, heisst also, wenn du in einem Spiel ohne 3D 60FPS hast, wirst du dann mit 3D in dem selben Spiel nur noch um die 30FPS haben, also SLI wäre aufjedenfall von Vorteil.


----------



## StefanStg (29. November 2011)

Sli kommt eigentlich nicht in frage. Nicht wegen microruckeln, Stromverbrauch oder Wärmeentwicklung sondern weil dann müsst ich meine ganze wakü umbauen und die kosten ein einfach zuviel noch eine gtx 580 kaufen und eine wasserkühler dafür. Ich warte am besten auf den Test ab wollte halt mal fragen ob schon einer Erfahrung hat mit den Asus hat


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (29. November 2011)

In vielleicht 1-2 Wochen könnte ich dir näheres zu dem Asus 27" VG278H schreiben, wenn ich ihn dann selbst bei mir stehen habe, aber da dieser ja leider überall noch nicht lieferbar bzw. nicht verfügbar ist, wird es wohl noch etwas dauern. Am besten dann den Test zu dem Monitor abwarten, denke aber, dass dieser eigentlich schon recht gut ausfallen dürfte.

Musste meine WaKü auch aufrüsten bzw. nachrüsten, aber ich bereue es aufjedenfall nicht . Angefangen hab ich auch mit einer GTX 480 Hydro Copper, doch durch das 3D ist dann kurze Zeit später schon die 2. GTX 480 HC dazugekommen, da der FPS Verlust durch 3D doch etwas zu hoch war mit nur einer Grafikkarte.


----------



## StefanStg (29. November 2011)

Ja ich warte erst mal auf den Test ab und dann hole ich mir den besseren von beiden


----------



## Pixy (29. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ist schon was feines. Aber 27" + 120Hz + "nur" Full HD rechtfertigen den Preis für mich iwie nicht.


 
Ich habe jetzt seit fast einer Woche, den Samsung S27A950 mit 120Hz und 27" im Einsatz und bin absolut begeistert.
Da ich vorher, einen 22" mit einer 1680X1050 Auflösung hatte, ist das jetzige Bild dennoch schärfer, trotz der 27" Zoll.

In Sachen Games, kommt mir nie wieder was kleineres ins Haus.

Erst recht, wenn ich den 3D Effekt bewundere.
Ich hatte ja auch noch das Problem, dass der 23" von Benq kleiner von der Höhe war/ist, als mein 22" 16:10.
Alleine deshalb habe ich einen 27" genommen und bereue es überhaupt nicht.

Auch die Schrift finde ich sehr scharf und kann zumindest für mich, nichts negatives daran feststellen.
Zumal die Schrift bei einem WQHD Monitor noch kleiner ist als jetzt.

Wenn ein Monitor, hauptsächlich für Office gebraucht wird, nimmt man besser WQHD, fürs Gaming Full HD.

Ich schwöre dir, du wirst es nicht bereuen.

Der Benq wäre mir zu klein und schaut vom Fuß her so aus, als sei er für Kiddis gebaut worden, wäre zumindest für mich nix.


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

> Der Benq wäre mir zu klein und schaut vom Fuß her so aus, als sei er für Kiddis gebaut worden, wäre zumindest für mich nix.


Und der Samsung als wäre ein Bestellcomputer bei McDonalds.  xD

Jeder muss selber für sich entscheiden, was er haben will, oder auf was er Wert legt.


----------



## Pixy (29. November 2011)

> Und der Samsung als wäre ein Bestellcomputer bei McDonalds.  xD


Das denke ich eher nicht.

Ausserdem fällt dies weniger auf, da mein Teufelsystem so besser untergebracht werden kann. Mein Center hat platz.
Und zudem, ist das Bild typisch sehr gut von Samsung.

Samsung ist nicht umsonst, dass dritte Jahr, Panelhersteller des Jahres und somit Sieger.
Mein Fuß sieht man so fast nicht mehr, da der Center drauf steht. Dadurch, dass das OSD soweit rechts ist, komme ich wenigstens ran, ohne immer den Center wegschieben zu müssen wie dies beim Samsung S27A750 der Fall war.

Ich bereue den Kauf nicht.
Und das Bild ist der Hammer.

In Sachen Gaming gibt es nicht mehr viel, was dem Samsung das Wasser reichen könnte in dieser Größe.
Eigentlich, bis auf den Asus, gibt es Nichts.


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

Gut das du endlich einen gefunden hast, der passt. 

Ich suche/warte immer noch.


----------



## Pixy (29. November 2011)

Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist es natürlich nicht, aber du weißt ja mit am besten, was ich für Zeit investiert habe um einen anständigen Monitor zu finden.
Für die Wollmilchsau muss man noch warten, und es gab schon Leute, die haben bis zum Lebensende gewartet, bis sie festetellten, jetzt ist es eh zu spät.

In 5 Jahren oder so, kaufe ich mir einen neuen und bis dato ist die 3D Technik ausgereifter bzw. Brillenlos, hinzu kommt Amoled Displays usw. usw.
Vor allem bezahlbar.
Bis dahin, habe ich viel Spass mit meinem. Und brauche nicht mehr warten.
Somit stehe ich nicht mehr unter Kaufzwang.

Meinen bekam ich sogar unter 500€.


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

> Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist es natürlich nicht, aber du weißt ja mit am besten, was ich für Zeit investiert habe um einen anständigen Monitor zu finden.


Oh ja! Ich saß quasi in der ersten Reihe.   

Mir reicht mein BX2450 noch. Daher kann ich mir das warten erlauben. Die Augen halte ich trotzdem offen. Will ja nicht aus der Übung kommen.^^ Es gibt einige gute Monitore auf dem Markt.


----------



## Pixy (29. November 2011)

> Die Augen halte ich trotzdem offen. Will ja nicht aus der Übung kommen.^^


Ach, in 5 Jahren melde ich mich wieder bei Dir, Übung mit mir hast Du nun ja schon.

Also ja nicht den Job bis dahin wechseln.


----------



## StefanStg (30. November 2011)

Habe mal den abstand gemessen von bildschrim bis zum Kopf es sind so 67 bis 70cm abstand. Geht dafür ein 27" oder hocke ich dafür zu nahe am bildschrim


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2011)

Ich hocke ca. 70-80cm von meinem 24" entfernt. Ich denke mal das sollte also für einen 27" auch reichen.


----------



## Pixy (30. November 2011)

Also bei mir sind es minimum 70cm max. 90cm.
Meiner Meinung nach reichen 70cm aus.

Es gibt keine feste Regelung dafür, dem einen gefällt es so nah und dem anderen eben nicht.
Ich habe auf Youtube schon Leute gesehen, die sitzen teilweise unter 50cm an einem 27" Monitor.

Das kann man sehen, wenn man sich genug Reviews anschaut.
Die können nicht mal Ihren Arm ausstrecken.

Probiere es einfach aus. Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, kannst du immer noch einen kleineren nehmen.
Man hat teilweise 30 Tage Rückgaberecht (Amazon).


----------



## StefanStg (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi muss den Thead nochmal öffnen . Bin immernoch am hin und her überlegen. Habe mich eigentlich schon zu 99% für den Asus entschieden. Habe den test in der aktuellen PCGH gelesen wo er als ,,Top Produkt,, ausgezeichnet wurde. Was mich beim test nur ein wenig stutzig macht ist: ,,Das Asus VG278H hat eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 auf 27 Zoll, für einige Spiele könnte die Pixeldichte damit zu gering sein,,. Was hat das zu bedeuten verstehe das nicht so ganz. Wenn ich an meinen 42 Zoll Fernseher Zocke mit PC oder xbox 360 merke ich keinen unterschied zu meinen Bildschirm. Könnte mir das einer erklären


----------



## Ikheo (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi, das liegt daran, dass du viel näher an nem Monitor sitzt als am Fernseher. Dann wirkt Full HD an nem großen Fernseher ziemlich mickrig.


----------



## StefanStg (26. Dezember 2011)

Hat zufällig einer den Asus Monitor schon daheim und hat schon erfahrung mit ihm gemacht


----------



## ile (26. Dezember 2011)

Der Benq 2410T soll aber besser sein als der 2420T.


----------



## StefanStg (26. Dezember 2011)

ile schrieb:


> Der Benq 2410T soll aber besser sein als der 2420T.



Echt habe den Test von PCGH gelesen da Stand auch das der neue 2420T schlechter sein soll. Also werde ich mir doch den Asus holen


----------



## Berky (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mir den ASUS VG278H bestellt, sollte morgen oder übermorgen kommen. Für ein 27 Zöller gibt es derzeit für Gamer kein besseren Monitor als diesen hier.


----------



## StefanStg (27. Dezember 2011)

Echt cool kannst du mir dann mal sagen wie du ihn findest vom Bild  und so. Werde ihn mir sich holen aber vill warte ich noch ein wenig ob der preis noch ein wenig runter geht. Wo ich noch ein wenig bedenken habe das ich zu nahe drsnn hocke und in pcgh stand das in manchen spielen die Auflösung bei der Größe zu gering ist


----------



## Berky (27. Dezember 2011)

Mein jetziger ist auch ein 27 Zoll FullHD, je nach dem wie ich sitzte misst der Abstand vom Kopf zum Bildschirm 80-100cm und sehe die Pixel nicht einzel . Bis 60cm ist alles im grünen Bereich, mir persönlich aber zu nahe. Die von PCGH nehmen wahrscheinlich den selben Abstand zum hocken wie bei den 24 Zöller, dann glaub ich schon das dann die Pixel zu gross sind lol. Es kommt auf den Abstand an.


----------



## StefanStg (27. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir sind es knapp 70cm bin schon am überlegen ob ich den Asus dann an meine Wand hänge dann hocke ich weiter davon weg. Vom abstand her wäre glaub ich der Benq besser aber ich finde den Asus einfach besser von der Bildqualität und ist schon alles dabei wie der Nvidia Kit


----------



## duncan88 (27. Dezember 2011)

asus vg278h = color banding problems and extreme backlight bleed


----------



## Berky (28. Dezember 2011)

duncan88 schrieb:


> asus vg278h = color banding problems and extreme backlight bleed


 
Wenn man so ein Satz reinwirft kann man auch gleich die Quelle angeben und erklären wtf man meint.

Ich hab das Englisch mal gegoogelt und diesen Forum gefunden ASUS VG278H - The weirdest backlight bleeding I ever saw - [H]ard|Forum. 
Das sieht echt übel aus. Weiter auf Seite vier kann man lesen das Asus das Problem nicht reproduzieren konnte und auffordert, alle mit dem Problem in USA/Kanada leben, Asus direkt zu kontaktieren.

Hier noch ein UK Forum Official page for the Asus VG278H now online. - Overclockers UK Forums. Hier wird das Thema von Nordamerika auch diskutiert, aber niemand scheint dieses Problem zu haben, die den Monitor besitzen. Es soll angeblich auch die selbe Charge wie in Nordamerika sein.

Ich bin gespannt was heute auf mich zukommt.


----------



## StefanStg (28. Dezember 2011)

Hoffe das du einen Gescheiden bekommst drück dir die dauemn bin echt auf deinen bericht gespannt. Wo hast du ihn eigentlich bestellt


----------



## Berky (28. Dezember 2011)

Bestellt hab ich ihn bei digitec online shop, für umgerechnet 545 Euro.


----------



## StefanStg (28. Dezember 2011)

Kam er heute zufällig will ihn mir morgen auch bestellen wollte nur wissen wie du ihn findest


----------



## Berky (28. Dezember 2011)

Ja ist heute gekommen. Bin jetzt schon einige Zeit am einstellen/testen usw. werde später Berichten. Eines vorweg: extreme backlight bleeding und color banding hab ich bis jetzt nicht.


----------



## Berky (29. Dezember 2011)

Der Blidschirm ist Werksseitig extrem hell eingestellt, musste ordentlich runterschrauben. Vom Schwarzwert und grau Abstufungen gefiel mir der vorige Monitor besser (HP 2710m). Über HDMI sind die Helligkeit/Kontrast besser, aber leider nur 60Hz einstellbar, da über HDMI nur Single Link möglich ist.
Vom 120Hz bin ich begeistert, bei schnellen Bewegungen ist das Bild viel Schärfer, den Inputlag nehm ich auch kaum noch wahr, die Reaktionszeit geht auch in Ordnung, alles reagiert Blitzschnell, und vor allen Dingen es läuft super flüssig, genau das hab ich erwartet von einem 120Hz Monitor! Das ist mir eigentlich das wichtigste.

Das 3D zeugs ist eine nette Spielerei, der effekt kommt auch ganz gut rüber, aber leider neigt die Technik bei Bewegungen zum Flimmern, mich stört das extrem, vielleicht bin ich da eine kleine Ausnahme, bei meinem betagten CRT nahm ich bei 85Hz das Flimmern noch wahr, bei 100Hz war das Bild dann für mich ruhig.
Zum Filme schauen mag 3D sicher lustig sein, aber zum zocken brauchs ichs wirklich nicht und es stört.
Ich hab den Monitor wegen der Grösse, 120Hz, den geringen Inputlag/Reaktionszeit gekauft. Bin mit der Technik ohne 3D ganz zufrieden.


----------



## StefanStg (29. Dezember 2011)

Danke für deinen kleinen test. Habe ihn mir gerade bestell müsste morgen kommen. Ist der echt so Hell


----------



## massaker (29. Dezember 2011)

Hab ihn auch schon seit über einer Woche, und zwar für 507€ bei xitra.de ergattert. Die oben erwähnten Probleme hat er nicht. Schwarzwert ist leider unspektakulär - sieht man schon beim Windows-Ladescreen, aber die Helligkeit ist dermaßen hoch, dass sobald irgendwas dargestellt wird, kommt das schlechte grau-schwarz wieder schwarz vor dank sehr hohem Kontrast eben. Im "Normalbetrieb" also kein Problem, auch im 3D-Betrieb wegen der Brille ist schwarz bereits dunkel genug(nicht perfekt, aber zufriedenstellend). Muss aber gleich dazu erwähnen, dass ich da mit meinem Pioneer Kuro Referenz Plasma (letzte damals von Pioneer produzierte Batch) etwas verwöhnt/zu sensibel bin. In anderen Disziplinen schlägt sich der Asus überragend und ist auf jeden Fall eine deutliche Steigerung gegenüber meinem vorherigen Acer (damals der erste 24" mit 3D/120Hz). Einstellungen habe ich vom Bloody aus dem 3DVisionBlog übernommen, bloss noch weniger Helligkeit (davon gibt es mehr als genug!) und um Ghosting/Crosstalk auf kaum wahrnehmbaren Maß zu minimieren müsste ich im 3D-Modus mit dem Kontrast von 75 (ab Werk) auf 62 runter (Kontrast hat aber auch noch gute Reserven, also kein Problem hier).


----------



## StefanStg (29. Dezember 2011)

Cool danke für deinen Beitrag. Bin auch schon gespannt auf morgen wenn er kommt.


----------



## Berky (29. Dezember 2011)

@ massaker

Hast du es auch mal über HDMI probiert? Ich krieg ein dunkleres bild und muss nicht so viel nachjustieren, warum ist das so?


----------



## HomeboyST (29. Dezember 2011)

Habe den Monitor auch seit gestern... Der is wirklich sehr sehr hell...   
Habe Ihn erst einmal auf Landschaftsmodus gestellt, bis ich eigene Einstellungen herraus gefunden habe.. 

Bluerays sehen absolut klasse aus  ( Thor ) 

Auch in 3d  (  Avatar 3D ) 

Und 3D games ebenso..
Getestet: Metro 2033, Trine 2, Battlefield 3

In Metro ist der 3D Effekt wirklich der Wahnsinn... Auch Trine2 sieht wunderschön aus.. 
Bei Battlefield 3 merkt man aber das der 3D Effekt nur "nachgerüstet" wurde... Er ist vorhanden ja.. Aber im Vergleich zu Metro 2033 kein Vergleich...
( Es ist der Hammer wenn bei Metro vom Boden Dämpfe aufsteigen oder kleinste Partikel durch die Luft fliegen ) 

Mir ist weder beim Spielen ( Gut, alles nur mal kurz angespielt ) noch bei irgendetwas eine Schlierenbildung aufgetreten...

Was habt Ihr denn für Einstellungen am Monitor ?


----------



## massaker (29. Dezember 2011)

sananelan schrieb:


> @ massaker
> 
> Hast du es auch mal über HDMI probiert? Ich krieg ein dunkleres bild und muss nicht so viel nachjustieren, warum ist das so?


 
Nein...habe 5m HDMI Kabel zum TV verlegt und ist etwas umständlich zum einfachen ausprobieren, denn nutzen werde ich HDMI so wie so nicht, da alle Hauptvorteile des Monis (120Hz/3D@FullHD) verloren gehen...da könnte ich gleich nen anderen zum halben Preis holen... 

*HomeboyST*
Splendid: Standartmodus
Helligkeit: 40
Kontrast: 75
Farbtemperatur->Anwender:
Rot: 85
Grün: 77
Blau: 76
Bildeinrichtung -> TraceFree: 80 (wichtig! ~optimale Overdrive-Stärke)

Im 3D Modus nochmal ins Menü gehen und Kontrast auf 62 einstellen, fertig.


----------



## StefanStg (29. Dezember 2011)

Dankedas du deine Einstellungen gepostet hast. Werde sie morgen gleich benutzten. Freu mich schon auf morgen wenn er kommt eine frage noch wie ist die Installation von 3d braucht man extra NVIDIA Treiber oder so


----------



## massaker (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte ja bis jetzt 3D-Vision1 und müsste gar nix einstellen. Habe aber gehört, dass einige Leute Probleme haben - z.B. 120Hz Einstellung ist trotz dem Dual-DVI-Kabel nicht verfügbar und ähnliches. Da hilft am besten die Brecheisen-Methode: Treiber deinstallieren, System mitm DriverSweeper bereinigen und den neuesten Treiber installieren - 3DVision wird automatisch mitinstalliert sofern nicht absichtlich abgehackt. Viel Spass!


----------



## StefanStg (30. Dezember 2011)

So Bildschirm kam vorhin an ein rießen teil ist schon ein unterschied im vergleich zu meinen alten 22". Ich finde die faben sind der hamma. habe rot grün und blau kaum verändert nur jeweils auf 90% runder finde es so eigentlich zimmlich gut das bild oder sind die einstellungen von massaker die optimalen werte


----------



## massaker (30. Dezember 2011)

Das sind die KALIBRIERTEN Werte von Bloody bzw seiner allen 3D-lern bekannten Seite 3dvision-blog.com
Siehe seinen Test und die mit dem Colormeter ermittelten Werte und zusätzlich seinen Kommentar vom 15.12 unten(#76):
TEST von Bloody

P.S.: ich empfinde seine Helligkeitseinstellung von 80 einfach als zu hell  - sonst könnte ich mir Solarium bzw Gesichtsbräuner gleich sparen LoL... daher hab ich's @40
P.P.S.: natürlich hängen die Werte von der Umgebung ab und sind sogar evtl vom Gerät zu Gerät unterschiedlich - um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein,
hilft nur eins: selber nen Colormeter kaufen und täglich aufs neue einstellen...na wer's nötig hat...


----------



## Berky (30. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich auf 120Hz einstelle taktet die gpu auf mittle stufe hoch, ich hab gelesen das es so sein muss um Flimmern vorzubeugen. Ich möchte es lieber selbst ausprobieren, gibt es eine möglickeit das gpu nicht hoch taktet?


----------



## StefanStg (30. Dezember 2011)

Was mir jetzt ein wenig aufgefallen ist wenn ich anno 1404 spiele und die Auflösung auf 1920x 1080 @120Hz einstelle dann flimmert es wenn ich das Bild bewege. Mit den Farbeinstellungen und Helligkeit muss ich noch rummtesten habe nur grob weng eingestellt. Finde es aber schöner wenn das Bild heller ist da ist wahrscheinlich jeder anders.


----------



## StefanStg (1. Januar 2012)

Folgendes Problem wenn ich Dirt 3 Spiele ghet der Bildschirm automatisch in den 3d Modus obwohl ich das garnicht will. Habe auch schon in der Nvidia Steuerung 3D deaktiviert ohne erfolg. Ist das bei euch auch so was kann ich dagegen machen das nervt schon wenn das immer so ist dann schicke ich den zurück. Und was noch ist wenn ich mal im 3d modus war dann bleibt er manchmal drinn und muss dann noch mal ein spiel anfangen damit er wieder raus geht


----------



## massaker (1. Januar 2012)

Hab ich früher mal bei 3Dvision1 erlebt...naja Paar mal den Knopf auf dem Pyramidchen hab drücken müssen und die Einstellung im Treiber richtig setzen, dann ging es plötzlich von alleine und alles war gut... Wo ist das Problem den Shortcut auf der Tastatur kurz auszuführen... notfalls den Treiber SAUBER nochmal installieren bzw Paar Tage durchhalten bis der neue Treiber da ist... aber wenn Du so ein heißer ungeduldiger Typ bist, dann schick's natürlich zurück und ein anderer, dar schon wochenlang auf sein Gerät wartet wird sich freuen - von daher seh' ich das nicht negativ, denn mit etwas Glück ist das ebenfalls einer hier im Forum...


----------



## StefanStg (2. Januar 2012)

Was bei den Monitor nur noch geht das ich Pyramide aus und an schalten kann. Ist das bei dir noch nicht vorgekommen mit dem Monitor hast du zufällig dirt3. Werde ihn schon behalten aber ich finde es nur ärgerlich das bei einen gerät was soviel kostet man das nicht noch mal extra einstellen kann. Wenn ich andere spiele zocken dann wollte er auch zuerst immer in 3d aber das konnte ich mit dem nv Treiber abstellen nur bei dort komischer weise nicht


----------



## massaker (2. Januar 2012)

Sorry, zocke sehr selten Rennspiele (GTA4 und Rage bieten mit schon genug davon ) , kann daher mitm Dirt3 nicht weiter helfen


----------



## SamLombardo (4. Januar 2012)

Dann will ich hier auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Asus vg 278h kundtun. 
Ich bin seit über einem Jahr bei 3D Vision dabei und hatte bis dahin den Asus VG 236h, der vor einem Jahr Bestnoten bekam. Und ich hatte sogar kurzzeitig den Acer HN274 27 Zoll 3D Monitor (gerade als ich mir den gekauft hatte wurde 3D Vision 2 angekündigt. Da ich noch innerhalb der 2 Wochen war ging er deshalb zurück, obwohl ich eigentlich mit ihm auch zufrieden war). Daher habe ich gute Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Und ich kann sagen, dass sich das Warten gelohnt hat. Wenn ich ein 3D Spiel mit dem Asus starte, geht sprichwörtlich die Sonne auf. Es ist mittlerweile (leider) selten, dass mir ein WOW über die Lippen kommt, aber endlich war es mal wieder soweit. Was sofort ins Auge springt ist die Leuchtkraft des Bildschirmes. Dank Lightboost ist das 3D Bild unglaublich brilliant. Hab noch nie so leuchtende, aber dennoch nicht übertriebene Farben in Stereo 3D gesehen. Im Vergleich zum Asus VG 236h (der für sich ein sehr gutes 3D Bild macht, keine Frage) ist der Unterschied einfach gewaltig. Wie es von einer zur nächsten Generation sein muss. Auch der Acer wird in Punkto Farbbrillianz und Helligkeit geschlagen, wenn auch nicht sooo deutlich.
Ghosting ist wirklich merkbar verbessert worden, wenn auch nicht ganz weg. Noch weiter reduzieren kann man ghostig indem man die (sehr hohe) Kontrasteinstellung etwas verringert. Im NV Forum wird geraten, von 75 (Werkseinstellung) auf 55-60 zu gehen. Der Brillianz des Bildes schadet das nicht, das ghosting ist nun nahezu völlig verschwunden. Während es beim Asus VG 236h und auch genau so beim Acer HN 274 sofort ins Auge fällt, muss man beim VG 278h schon sehr genau hinschauen um es noch zu erkennen. Und dann auch nur ganz am oberen Rand, 4/5 des Bildschirmes sind praktisch ghosting frei. Selbst in kritischen Szenen wie Laufen über Schnee in Mafia 2 ist kein ghosting zu sehen. Das war definitiv auch beim (sehr guten) 27 Zoll Acer nicht so. In Skyrim kann ich beim besten Willen überhaupt keinerlei ghosting mehr ausmachen, selbst bei am Himmel fliegenden Drachen nicht.
Insgesamt kann ich sagen, dass ich mit dem Asus VH 278h und 3D Vision 2 wirklich zufrieden bin. Die Unterschiede zur vorherigen Generation sind deutlich (AsusVG 236H) bis dezent (Acer HN274), aber in jedem Fall vorhanden und merkbar. Ich freu mich schon auf eine weitere Runde Skyrim heute Abend mit meinem neuen Spielzeug....*g*

Gruß Sam


----------



## HomeboyST (4. Januar 2012)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Was bei den Monitor nur noch geht das ich Pyramide aus und an schalten kann. Ist das bei dir noch nicht vorgekommen mit dem Monitor hast du zufällig dirt3. Werde ihn schon behalten aber ich finde es nur ärgerlich das bei einen gerät was soviel kostet man das nicht noch mal extra einstellen kann. Wenn ich andere spiele zocken dann wollte er auch zuerst immer in 3d aber das konnte ich mit dem nv Treiber abstellen nur bei dort komischer weise nicht



Also ich stelle das 3D auch immer im Treiber um und klappt super. 

Hört sich vielleicht blöd an  aber.. Bestätigst du die übernahme der Einstellungen ? 
Welchen Treiber hast du ?  Ich selbe nehme den neusten Beta von Nvidia ....


----------



## StefanStg (4. Januar 2012)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Also ich stelle das 3D auch immer im Treiber um und klappt super.
> 
> Hört sich vielleicht blöd an aber.. Bestätigst du die übernahme der Einstellungen ?
> Welchen Treiber hast du ? Ich selbe nehme den neusten Beta von Nvidia ....



Ja wenn ich auf deaktivieren gehe dann gehe ich auch bestädigen oder übernahme wie es halt heißt. Funktioniert ja auch bei den anderen Spielen wir Assassins Creed usw nur bei Dirt3 geht es irgentwie nicht keine ahnung warum. Habe es im Treiber deaktiviert und trodzdem geht der Monitor in den 3d modus. Habe zurzeit den Treiber 258 drauf. Bei dir geht das Spiel wohl ohne probleme


----------



## Berky (4. Januar 2012)

@ stefanStg, ich würd mal wie massaker schon dir geraten hat, den jetzigen treiber sauber zu deinstalieren und den aktuellsten runterladen. Den treiber den du hast ist ist schon schätze mal mindestens 1/2 Jahr alt.

Ich hab die beta 290.53 und fahre ganz gut damit. Lad wenigsten den letzten offiziellen 285.62 runter wenn keine beta magst.


----------



## StefanStg (4. Januar 2012)

Habe jetzt nachgeschaut habe auch den 285.62 drauf. Ist der 290.53 gut man hört immer mal das er noch fehler hat weil er noch eine beta ist.


----------



## HomeboyST (4. Januar 2012)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nachgeschaut habe auch den 285.62 drauf. Ist der 290.53 gut man hört immer mal das er noch fehler hat weil er noch eine beta ist.


 
Wie schon geschrieben läuft der auch super bei mir... 

Bin auch der Meinung irgendwo gelesen zu haben das erst mit dem 290er Treiber die richtige Unterstützung für 3D Vision 2 gekommen ist.. 

P.S. Habe den Treiber aber einfach nur drüber gebügelt... Mache ich mit Nvidia Treibern immer so.. Funzt  

P.P.S  Metro 2033 jetzt komplett in 3D durch ohne einmal die Brille zu laden


----------



## Elmo1984 (4. Januar 2012)

So Leute hab mich hier gerade neu angemeldet ein wunderschönen guten Abend erst einmal 
Ich habe einige Wochen damit verbracht mir ein vernünftigen 3d Monitor zu suchen dachte zeitlang auch das ich fündig geworden wäre ein klick mehr und ich hätte mir den Acer HN274Hbmiiid zugelegt habe dann aber nochmachls mein google freund gefragt und bin zufällig auf dieser Seite hier gestoßen und habe diesen thread hier beobachtet (EIN GLÜCK) Habe mir dann gestern den Asus VG278 bestellt und heut morgen geliefert bekommen.Kurz und knapp es hat mich wirklich von den Socken gehauen.3d mw3 multiplayer der wahnsinn btf3 3d wahnsinn ein 3d film wahnsinn.Möchte JEDEM hier raten der sich einen neuen 3d Monitor zulegen möchte sich diesen Asus VG278 zu kaufen.So ein phenomenales Bild habe ich persönlich noch nie vorher beim zocken erlebt.Einzigst was vll bisschen happig ist ist der Preis.
Sorry für meine Rechtschreibung 
Hier mal meine neue Ausrüstung der letzten Wochen:
Acer Predator G5910
I7 2600K
12Gb DDR3
HDD64Gb
Geforce GTX560TI 4351MB

Logitech G19
Roccat Kone +
Roccat Kave
Logitech Z623
Und natürlich das beste mein neuen Asus VG278 
Schöne grüße an euch allen.


----------



## DarthLAX (20. Januar 2012)

klingt viel versprechend 

ich will auch....würde das wohl klappen wenn ich das teil mit 2x BenQ XL2410T kombiniere (im portrait modus)?

mfg LAX
ps: und ja ich darf auch träumen


----------



## ttmpausch (6. Januar 2013)

ok, jetzt geb ich auch mal meinen senf zum thema 
also, ich stand vor der selben entscheidung zwischen den beiden monitoren, und wäre fast auf den monitor von BenQ gegangen, weil dieser eine noch schnellere reaktionszeit als der von asus hat.
ABER: ich habe mich doch für den asus entschieden, da dieser größer ist und das nvidia 3d vision 2 kit beinhaltet und den sender integriert hat 
Und an alle, die meinen, der monitor wäre zu teuer, die müssen rechnen, dass das nvidia 3dvision 2 kit schon drin ist (zumal ich die preise hier nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, ich habe meinen im laden vor der tür für exakt 494.90€ gekauft O_o)
der BenQ hätte 370€ gekostet, ein 3dvision 2 kit 150€ macht zusammen 520€... also sogar teurer als der asus  
und mit der qualität bin ich absolut zufrieden, zumal zocken auf 120hz sowiso richtig abgeht 
die 3d funktion hat mich absolut überzeugt, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass mein treiber ebenfalls seltsame dinge tut (ich muss auch jedes spiel erst manuell wieder in den 2d modus versetzen, wenn 3d im treiber (3.7) nicht deaktiviert ist ( funktioniert i.d.r. mit dem shortcut "strg+T", auch bei dirt3 ) mein pc konvertiert sogar jedes spiel das ich starte in 3d, so kommt es zum beispiel auch, dass ich cod4 in 3d spielen kann, obwohl es nicht gehen dürfte... Oo 
und dann besteht natürlich immer das problem mit dem ruckeln:
ich persönlich habe noch keine ruckler in dem sinn wahrnehmen können, aber ich merke es bei "batman: arkham city" bei maximalen einstellungen und vor allem höhsten dx11 tessalationen, dass das spiel langsamer wird 
mein pc:
cpu: intel i7 3770K @3.7ghz
mainboard: gigabyte z77 ud5h
graka: Asus GTX 670 GD2 (@ 1.35ghz)
und ich war ehrlich gesagt der meinung, dass der pc das locker mitmachen sollte... fehlanzeige... bei "hitman: absolution" wird das spiel ebenfalls extrem langsam (das spiel ist aber auf AMD-grakas ausgelegt, muss berücksichtigt werden!)
also wird demnächst eine weitere gtx 670 oder sogar eine höhere graka fällig, was ich beides in die wakü inegrieren müsste... von den preisen ganz zu schweigen, um alles maximal zocken zu können, bräuchte man entweder ein gutes SLI/CrossfireX-system oder eine der neusten dual-gpu grakas, also z.b. eine GTX690 für annähernd 1000€...
Trotzdem, um beim thema zu bleiben, ist der monitor absolut geil, scharf und nach einer anständigen kalibration herllich zu gebrauchen  meine kalibrierten werte stimmen übrigens ziemlich genau mit den genannten überein 
was ich noch zu bedenken gebe, ist, dass dieser monitor NIEMALS über hdmi an den pc angeschlossen werden sollte :o nur ein dual-link-dvi kabel bringt die 120hz auf fhd rüber! selbst hdmi1.4 schafft das nicht  bei mir steckt das heimkino über hdmi dran, da reichen für 3dfilme auch 24hz


----------

